# Belinha took a turn for the worst :'(



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

When I thought Belinha was back to normal and was going to be fine, she took a turn for the worst.

Yestarday, Belinha threw up clear. I just bought some Angel Eyes and started giving it to her, so I thought it might be because of that. But, today Belinha went and pooped very soft with what looked like blood in it. She also threw up clear about 2 times today. She has been very tired-looking and wont do much. And now, a few minutes ago Belinha went and threw up 2 times again, one after the other. But this time she threw up bright yellow/orange. I feel like crying right now. When I look at Belinha I can see she isn't feeling well at all. I'm taking her to the vet first thing tomorrow, but I'm scared it wont be open since its Columbus Day. Since Belinha's vet you don't have to make a appt. I will just walk right in.

I don't know what I can do right now. I feel terrible! :smcry:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this, poor Belinha and poor you too :grouphug: the only thing I can think is to perhaps get her to an emergency vet. You may need to make sure she has a little water often just so she doesn't become dehydrated, but I would try to get her to a vet sooner rather than later just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

oh no! poor Belinha and poor you too :grouphug: Is there an emergency vet nearby? Is she still eating/drinking? I hope Belinha feels better soon :grouphug:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know of any emergency vets nearby. Belinha has been drinking water fine, but I haven't seen her eat anything.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

As long as she is drinking water, she shouldn't get dehydrated before you can get her to the vet. I think only banks and post offices are closed tomorrow so your vet should be open.

Poor baby. :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm sorry that Belinha isn't doing well. Maybe you could give her some unflavored pedalite (sp?), to boast her electrolytes. I gave Maggie some when she threw up once. I also gave her half kids pepto bismal in a pill pocket. She did not throw up again after that. If you can't get her to an emergency vet, I would keep a watchful eye on her and make sure that she doesn't get dehydrated. Maybe pm Dr. Jaime. I hope that Belinha is ok! Please keep us updated!!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh honey I know how scared you must be for your poor Belinha - You might want to look in the phone book for an Emergency vet it will make you feel better if you know where one is located even if you don't need take her in. 

Like the others have said try to keep her drinking a little give her lot's of love and snuggles. My thoughts and prayers are you with you. :grouphug: rayer: 

Leslie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Belinha is not feeling well, poor baby :bysmilie: I hope she starts feeling better real soon. You're a good mommy for keeping a watchful eye on her :grouphug:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

im so sorry belinha is not feeling better, the vet is open tomorrow.
daerong has to go in for blood work and so is my friends vet is open she is going tomorrow too.
i will have you and belinha in my thoughts! :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear she's not doing better--I hope you've taken her in to the vet--I would for peace of mind--I know I'd be awake all night worrying anyway. Please update when you can. Hugs :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Poor Belinha! I'm praying for her. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You might try some cottage cheese. That settles an upset tummy. From what you describe it is what Rylee will throw up when she has not eaten. Hope your baby feels better soon.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm sorry that your baby isn't feeling ok. I definitely agree that you should check the yellowpages for a local emergency vet. Although I am pretty sure that everything will be open tomorrow...my nieces and nephews who live in Jersey have school tomorrow and everything, so I don't think the Columbus Day holiday should be a problem with the vets in ur area. Don't worry!!! And I hope she feels better fast!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm sorry, you must be scared. Sparkey has been much worse before and all it was , was a virus. if she is drinking that is good. a little pepto might help too. I wouldn't force her to eat though. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I hope Belinha feels better soon... :grouphug:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your replys. Everyone is so nice here at SM. :grouphug: 

Right now Belinha is sleeping inside her crate. She seems a bit more alert, but she's definitely still not back to herself. I'm counting the minutes until we take her to the vet tomorrow. I'll let you guys know how it went as soon as we come back. 

I'm so glad I don't have school tomorrow, so I can keep an eye on my baby.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just said a prayer for Belinha, I'll be watching for a update. HUGS to you


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh I forgot to say that Angle Eyes was making Sparkey very sick. I only gave him 1/8 teasp and every other day. I just used it very little because every time he would puke the next day. maybe you can stop the A.E. for a week or so for now.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Feel better soon Belinha :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Tracy - I hope Belhina feels better soon :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Feel better Belinha please. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying this is just a little passing tummy upset! Will be looking for your update after seeing the vet!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I Belinha is feeling better this morning. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> oh I forgot to say that Angle Eyes was making Sparkey very sick. I only gave him 1/8 teasp and every other day. I just used it very little because every time he would puke the next day. maybe you can stop the A.E. for a week or so for now.[/B]


That's what I thought too, Faye, I wouldn't give anything ingestable that isn't absolutely necessary at this time. I only gave Ollie about 1/8 teaspoon of Angel's Eyes for about 8 days. That cleaned up the red stains. Didn't bother his tummy BUT any "medication" that is not necesary, I'd only give it for as little amount of time as possible. If it didn't do anything at that point, I'd rather live with the stains.

I hope Behlina is doing much better today!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just checking in hoping little Belinha is feeling better this morning :grouphug: 
I was also going to mention the Angel's Eyes because Koko couldn't stomach it either, I didn't even use an eighth of a teasp. with either boys, just a tiny pinch did the trick for them.
Also in an emergency I think if you call your vet's number they often have a phone number for you to call if you need help immediately, our vets here do


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Checking in to see if you got to see the vet yet. :grouphug: I'll check back for an update.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes - Checking in to see if there is any news on Belinha. I hope she is ok.

Leslie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little Belinha, I hope it's nothing serious & she feels better real soon. :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey honey, how is Belinha feeling today? I know there are some Emergency vets around in Paramus and such..if you need numbers, just let me know and I'll hand them on over. Feel free to PM me. I hope she is feeling better very soon. I would take her off the Angel Eyes if it were me . She may have had a bad reaction.

Andrea


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwww

I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Ok, so this morning Belinha appears to be better. She is more attentive right now. I was even playing with her this morning. And, I gave her some kibbles and she ate it. She didn't poop yet, so I'm keeping an eye on her to see if she will poop soft again, or with blood.

I decided to stop giving her the AE until she's completely better. When I do go back to giving it to her, I'll make sure I'm giving her a lower dose.

Belinha's vet is only open from 10am-12pm, and then from 4pm-6pm. I forgot about that my mom was working today, so we weren't able to take her this morning. My mom thinks we don't need to take her anymore because she seems better, but I still want to just to make sure. So, we'll see about that.

Thank you everyone for your concern about Belinha. :grouphug: I was so worried yesterday, that not even I was feeling well.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

> Hey honey, how is Belinha feeling today? I know there are some Emergency vets around in Paramus and such..if you need numbers, just let me know and I'll hand them on over. Feel free to PM me. I hope she is feeling better very soon. I would take her off the Angel Eyes if it were me . She may have had a bad reaction.
> 
> Andrea[/B]


Thanks Andrea, I'll PM you in case I need the emergency vet's number.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

aw i'm sorry to hear she hasn't been feeling very well lately*...but good news that she is doing better! :aktion033: ....maybe take her in as soon as you and your mom can just to double check and make sure...so you don't have to worry anymore! make sure you stay smiling cuz your obviously a good mom for being so concerned!! :grouphug:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Glad to hear Belinha is feeling better. It's terribly stressful watching our little ones feel lousy especially when they can't tell us what's wrong. I'm guessing it was a passing virus and she'll continue to improve.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

UPDATE:

I took Belinha to the vet today. Yesterday she seemed fine, but by night time she had gotten worst. I explained everything to the vet. He gave her a antibiotic shot. And he also gave me some antibiotic drops called Clindamycin Hydrochloride. In which I gave to give her 25 mg two times a day. He said that if she's not better in 4 days to call him and bring her back to see him. So please everyone rayer: that the medicine will work, and Belinha will get better. I hate seeing her like this.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Well, I hope she's better in no time flat! :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Antibiotics work pretty quickly so she should start to perk up in a day or so. I hope it works and she gets well soon. I hate to see the furbabies not feeling well. I keep Belinha in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: 

Leslie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

[attachment=27843:72b62901.gif]


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i hope the antibiotics are working rayer: donbi did not like the AE she was giving loose stool also so we stopped giving it to her


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What did the vet say was wrong with her? Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'll keep Belinha in my thoughts!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm glad you took her to the vet. Hope she responds well to the antibiotics and is on the mend quickly. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I sure hope she responds well to her medicine. I'm so glad you took her to the vet. You're a good mommy!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

> What did the vet say was wrong with her? Hope she feels better soon.[/B]


He said it was Gastroenteritis.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

rayer: Praying the meds do the trick quickly and your little girl feels better very very soon! 
Did the vet suggest special diet?


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

> rayer: Praying the meds do the trick quickly and your little girl feels better very very soon!
> Did the vet suggest special diet?[/B]


No, he didn't mention anything. But, I did say that I was switching Belinha's food, and he said to wait until she gets better, and then start to switch very slowly.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor baby, I hope she feels better real soon. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww poor Belinha, we are so sorry she's ill and not feeling her best. YUCKIE for her. We will keep her in our prayers. Please keep us updated about her recovery.

God bless,
Melanie and Mr Wookie


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your prayers. This is day 5 and Belinha is looking pretty good. Her poop is back to being solid, even though she sometimes poops a bit soft, but not nearly as soft as before. She is also back to her energetic self. I'm so happy that the antibiotic is working! :chili: I'm still giving it to her, so I will wait untill its done to start to give Belinha the Angel Eyes again.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

good news :aktion033: I'm glad it's working :aktion033:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So glad Belinha is feeling better!! :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad that Belinha is better. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so glad Belinha is doing so much better!
:grouphug:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

God hears our prayers


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad Belinha is better I hate it when one of our furbabies is sick. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

XOXO to Belinha from Wookie.

Melanie


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

So glad she is better. I would give her tummy quite a good rest without the AE.


----------

